# CPT Code 00400



## EK226 (May 3, 2010)

Hello, 

I have a question about CPT code 00400.  Surgery was performed for an incision and drainage, left middle finger flexor tendon sheath.  The anesthesiologist is billing with 00400, when I look at this code in the CPT book, it is under the heading of "Thorax (chest wall and shoulder girdle)".  But the description of the code states for anesthesia on the integumentary system on the extremities, anterior trunk and perineum; not otherwise specified.

I normally do not work with anesthesia codes all that often, and am confused as to why this code would be billed for a finger surgery when it is listed under "Thorax/Chest wall".  Is it appropriate to bill for the finger because the description does state "integumentary system on the extremities"?

Any help/advice would be appreciated!

Thanks,


----------



## dwaldman (May 3, 2010)

I was looking what cpt for the procedure you would use I saw 26020  which corresponds to 01810.


----------



## vanessa10 (May 4, 2010)

yes i agree, 01810. The surgery is on the tendon not the skin so it would not be 00400.


----------

